# This is what happens...



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

When you keep sticking your head through the fence.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

HAHAha! I love this idea i wish my goats had horns now lol id get them to stop sticking their heads through the fence :/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh the stick of shame lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunce hat, hehe. It is a bit to long though, LOL


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a smaller one on her and she got caught in a larger fence hole with that stick on. Without the stick she can get in and out of the larger hole, but with the stick she's gets stuck. I made that stick a little smaller to get out of the larger hole and watched her twist and turn and get herself through and stuck in the smaller fence again. We had to go BIG to prevent her from going through either..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Too funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, now I see why they are that long, L)L


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol, very funny, great idea too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::mecry::ROFL::laugh::slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Go big or go home i guess.  love every second of this.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

oxhilldairy said:


> Go big or go home i guess.  love every second of this.


:slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------

